# New to the wild west!



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

good for you! Keep it up.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

there was a thread recently that ranked the resorts around cow town. im not sure where it went. COP has a pretty good park and is the only place i know of in the province with a pipe. sunshine and louise are the best resorts that are close.

i just got back from revy and it was amazing and had over a foot of snow the first day and another 6 inches the next.

nakiska kinda sucks unless they get dumped on and there park only has rails.

hope that helps.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome to the party :thumbsup:


----------



## morris149 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanka for the info! it is helpful and i will look around for that thread about rhe resorts around calgary. im looking forward to checking out revy and kicking horse. We have been to louise once and i really enjoyed it. appreciate the info on the park too.! Looks like fernie is an awesome spot to hit right now with 72cm in the past week and lots more to come!  god i wish i didnt have to work.lol )


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm impress with female snowboarders. Keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah snowboarding brings a girl that's an 8 up to about a 9.5... I'd say there's a solid 1.5 point increase just by snowboarding. Unless it's alpine boarding and then it takes a couple points off. Unless you race and then it adds probably 2 full points.

We've all watched the olympics and drooled over the athletes!


----------

